# My Brand New 7lb 14oz Fishin and Huntin Buddy!!!



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, after only 10 hours of labor, my wife brought our newest addition to the family into the world. A healthy 7lb 14oz baby boy. He was born on Tuesday. There is nothing on Earth I feel that is more joyous or happier than seeing your child brought into this world. And yes for all of you tough guys out there that are wondering I wept like a baby. This is our second boy, my oldest boy is 2 and now he has a little brother. It's amazing how small I feel in this world when I am holding him because nothing matters in this world but him. And the spirit he has with him is just amazing. No matter what you believe, when you look into that infants eyes for the first time, you know that you are part of something that is so much bigger than yourself, and that something greater than you out there is entrusting you with this precious gift of life to take care of. But yet some how something so small, so beautiful and wonderful can make all your worries go away, and have no cares at all in the world because you are with that special little person. And of course there is nothing that brings you closer to your spouse than when together you bring a child into the world, and you look into her eyes, and tell her how much you love her. These past few days have been wonderful, and I thank God for allowing me to be a part of it.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:-|O|-: :-|O|-: CONGRATULATIONS! :-|O|-: :-|O|-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Just remember those feelings 3 years from now when you come home from work to find he has knocked over the fish tank, written his name all over the walls with a Sharpie marker, flushed Thomas the Engine down the toilet and dumped a bucket of sand in the middle of the living room. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

COGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! -8/- -8/- -|\O- -|\O- --\O --\O <<--O/ <<--O/ _O\ O*-- _O\ O*--


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Sharpie and +1 on the sentiments!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gotta be one of the finest reports _with_ pictures I've seen in a long time !! 

A fine catch, Sharpshooter.........congrats to you and Mrs.Sharpshooter..

Good job !!! *OOO*


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats to you!!!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking kid you got there! Congrats.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-()/- :-|O|-: -()/- :-|O|-: -()/- :-|O|-: -()/- :-|O|-: -()/- :-|O|-:


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Catch of the day!!!! Congrats........cherrish the moment, they grow up so fast.

The Coach


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!

0 to 3 are some of the sweetest times.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS! 


I remember that feeling until you have experienced it you can't describe it...


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Way to go. By summer he'll be ready to discover the outdoors.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to all of you, yeah he is quite the catch. And it will be fun to take him out this summer, and take fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!

Looks like a goodun'


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family, a handsome addition! We have four boys and they are a joy to have (most days :mrgreen: ). I completely agree with your thoughts and would just say enjoy every moment you can with your sweet family! --\O 

Tim


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!!! I wanted to come fish with you soon and was talking to Orvis who told me you just had a baby. Congrats on the boy, he is a handsome little bugger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats to you on the new addition my wife and i are thinking of having another and when you see them so pure and innocent like that it makes you want another one even more


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> No matter what you believe, when you look into that infants eyes for the first time, you know that you are part of something that is so much bigger than yourself, and that something greater than you out there is entrusting you with this precious gift of life to take care of...


Well said shooter! Hits the nail on the head for me..

Congrats to you guys, he's a cute bugger for sure!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a keeper!

Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, I'v heard you can get one of those using a Tube jig in the holes under the Bushes. Nice Catch.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

blueboy22 said:


> Congratulations, I'v heard you can get one of those using a Tube jig in the holes under the Bushes. Nice Catch.


 -_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- 
Hadn't ever heard that one - I've gotta go fetch a tissue to wipe the tears outa my eyes.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Congratulations, I'v heard you can get one of those using a Tube jig in the holes under the Bushes. Nice Catch.


LOL oh that was a good one.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrads


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

wow. she did all right!! that's a long fight and 7 pounds 14 oz is a good one...she gonna have it mounted?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats man. That kid is gonna be the ultimate hunting/fishing buddy.


----------

